# EXCEL - Per Dropdown bedingte Formatierung



## Sliver (28. August 2009)

Grüße,

und zwar möchte ich folgendes erreichen:

Wenn ich in meiner Dropdown Liste (Zahlen von 5 - 16)  z.B. 5 wähle dann sollen die Felder F8 bis H12 nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn ich z.B. 6 wähle sollen die Felder G8 bis H12 nicht angezeigt werden.

Ich hatte schon überlegt das mit einer bedingten Formatierung zu machen aber die spinnt dabei immer.

Hat da jemand eine Lösung für mich?


Gruß
Sliver


----------



## tombe (31. August 2009)

Hi Silver,

mit Bedingter Formatierung kommst du hier glaub ich überhaupt nicht weiter. Da du es aber damit versucht hast, gehe ich davon aus es reicht wenn bei den Zellen die Schriftfarbe = der Zellfarbe gesetzt wird.

Wenn du dieses kleine Makro entsprechend deinen Vorgaben anpasst, hast du die gewünschte Funktion:


```
If Target.Address = "$A$1" Then

    Tabelle1.Range("D1:G5").Font.Color = RGB(0, 0, 0)
    Select Case Cells(1, 1)
        Case 1: Tabelle1.Range("D1:G1").Font.Color = RGB(255, 255, 255)
        Case 2: Tabelle1.Range("D1:G2").Font.Color = RGB(255, 255, 255)
        Case 3: Tabelle1.Range("D1:G3").Font.Color = RGB(255, 255, 255)
        Case 4: Tabelle1.Range("D1:G4").Font.Color = RGB(255, 255, 255)
        Case 5: Tabelle1.Range("D1:G5").Font.Color = RGB(255, 255, 255)
    End Select

End If
```

Hiermit wird je nach Wert in der Zelle "A1" (1, 2, 3, 4 oder 5) die Schriftfarbe der angegebenen Zellen aus die Farbe Weiß gesetzt.

Gruß Thomas


----------

